# Best fly so far this year



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that we are almost at the midway point in the year, what has been your best fly this year and for what species? It is nice to see what others are using and provides insight into what the species favor here in Ohio.

The hares ear nymph has been just deadly for big gills and crappie for me. I usually fish this as a popper dropper set up. The popper being more or less an indicator fly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Kreelex in all silver or copper/gold:










And this simple little bluegill fly I call "Nothing Special" has hammered gills all year, starting in January:


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The nothing special looks good. What is the recipe?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> The nothing special looks good. What is the recipe?


Bead: copper
Tail: Krystal Flash
Body: chenille
Legs: centipede legs
Head: black Ice Dub


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Right now my go-to fly is a "briminator" unless I see obvious surface activity.









I fish UL fly rods about every day in local lakes & ponds and the briminator has been producing every trip out so far.
Yesterday morning my back wasn't cooperating (pain from an old injury) so I decided to quit with a dozen 'gills, and it didn't take too long to hit the limit I set for the trip, plus I had one bonus catch. (all on my 2wt TFO Pro rod)


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

My go to for the ponds has been a chartreuse and back wooly bugger. I have caught a bunch on the nothing special early n the year but I haven't got around to tying anymore. The first two took quite a beating

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

My best flys change with the seasons....But the Pheasant tail nymph, Clouser , Decievers .....are pretty standard for me....


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hands down the clouser in chartreuse always works for me. Definitely an advantage with the number of species you can catch with it


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

So far for me a Bead-head White Woolly bugger has been hot ! Think it has caught 10 species. Some have been trash fish, but not all. Probably go to more of a crawfish pattern soon.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice fish on the white wooly. Cool looking rod and reel too!


----------

